# Need help finding a Fertility clinic with high success rates for IUI or equiv



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am aged 29 and already have an 8 year old beautiful little boy. Since then i have been trying to have another baby. I have 2 laparoscopy's and a Colproscopy. I have been diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus, PCOS and Endometriosis. I had a Colproscopy after having an irregular smear and had SIN3 severe dyskaryosis. I ovulate fine and periods are regular.
I was given Clomid back in 2010 and they expire 2015, I have been waiting until i am married before taking these. Now married and eager as ever to take these and get some results! Although i am not hopeful due to being told i am pretty much infertile. Luckily.. I still ovulate which is great news! But obviously something isnt right..
Now me and my hubby are in the progress of finding a fertility clinic to have IUI done along with taking my Clomid for higher chanecs of conceiving.
Can anyone recommend a Fertility clinic with high success rates of IUI or equivilant? We live in Portsmouth but are willing to travel to find the clinic for us.
Would really appreciate advice on clinics as we really want to be successful in having a healthy child (or 2) together.
Thank you


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, have a look on the HFEA site where they show percentage of IUIs resulting in pregnancy for each clinic versus the national average.


----------

